# TOP Q liquids: where to find (WC)



## Franky (31/10/14)

I've seen a lot of mentions on this forum about trying to find Top Q liquids. In the Western Cape, Top Q can be found at the Engen garage right by Stones Durbanville (R50 a bottle) and also at 'Smoker's Corner' in the Ipic Shopping Centre, Aurora, Durbanville (R40 a bottle).


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> I've seen a lot of mentions on this forum about trying to find Top Q liquids. In the Western Cape, Top Q can be found at the Engen garage right by Stones Durbanville (R50 a bottle) and also at 'Smoker's Corner' in the Ipic Shopping Centre, Aurora, Durbanville (R40 a bottle).



very informative. quite a few queries about that juice lately.
just to confirm you are speaing about stones in edward street right? that would mean its caltex or bp. dont believe ive seen a engen on that side of the road. please confirm


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> very informative. quite a few queries about that juice lately.
> just to confirm you are speaing about stones in edward street right? that would mean its caltex or bp. dont believe ive seen a engen on that side of the road. please confirm



No @Marzuq, this is way further down Durban Road (leads into Durbanville Central) in fact.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> No @Marzuq, this is way further down Durban Road (leads into Durbanville Central) in fact.



ok now i know exactly where you are talking about. thanks


----------

